# ford f350 no tail lights......?



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

well, today was going good till i was about ready to leave our shop and somebody said hey, you got no brake lights.(this on a 2003 f-350) went next door and talked to our electrical guy who ironically has a shop we rent to him. he looked at it, determined first i had a burned out third brake light. fixed that, and then he said it looks like i may have a bad signal flasher which if not working would give me no brake lights. i have all signals and parking lights, but no brake lights. i went down to the ford dealer, picked up a new signal flasher and asked them where its located. they said under the dash, left side under the auxillary fuse panel. well ive looked high and low and cant find the damn flasher. has anybody out there had to change one? or could point me in the right direction. i may just go grab another truck at work to drive around, but id like to fix it sooner instead of monday. got any ideas where it is?


----------



## sodking (Dec 6, 2003)

Check your owners manual. I believe the flasher is in the engine compartment, near the master cylinder.


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

just curious--what does this part look like?


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

as i recall it's next to the master cylinder next to the fender, it is square with a black plastic cover over the relay , did you check the switch on the break pedal and double check the fuses . sometimes they are bad and it's hard to tell.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

well i got up early and went out to try and fix the lights, got in the truck, and the damn lights work fine now. i dont know whats wrong. maybe something got wet yesterday and thats why they didnt work? ill have to keep an eye on them, but for now im good to go. thanks for the tips.


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

really don't know if this will help but had the same problem in my 1994 f-150. if the hazard button is screwed up or dirty it will cause a problem with the rear lights. because of its location in my truck ,top of steering wheel column it gets a lot of dirt and water in it, had to spray contact cleaner on it to free the switch up. if you push on it and it feels gritty then try this fix worked great for me .

Jeff


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

1989 Ford F-250
My multifunction switch, turn signal, tilt,emergency blinkers was through the same switch. When it went bad I only had one brake light.
Maybe they used the same system? The switch is in the steering column, look at the wiring diagram,maybe it's the same thing?


----------

